# Babor Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 7, 2012)

Babor Cosmetics: Maxi Definition Lip Liner in Nude Berry.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 13, 2012)

Shadow & Liner in "Violet."  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2012)

Eye Shadow in "Shiny Taupe" - more photos & review here.


----------

